# Cubers in Washington DC



## HungarianEmbassyDC (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi, 

I am reaching out from the Hungarian Embassy in Washington, DC to ask whether it would be possible for you to put me in touch with some cubers in the Washington, DC area.

As you likely know, the Rubik’s Cube was invented by a Hungarian, and at our upcoming EU Open House in May we would like to showcase it’s historical and cultural impact with a ‘Rubiks Cube station'. We are hoping to find a cuber in the DC area who could speed solve and talk about cubing with the thousands of guests who will stop by the Embassy throughout the day.

If you know anyone who is in the DC area, please drop me an email: [email protected]

Thank you for your assistance.

Sincerely,

Justin McCarthy


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 4, 2017)

This might be a good opportunity to meet up with cubers in the DC area: https://www.cubingusa.com/NovaCube2017


----------

